# Chips and Scratches



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi Guys,:wave:

My good lady has just bought a Renault Clio which came with a few unwanted chips and scratches,these were meant to be dealt with by the garage but i guess the body shop pro with vision difficulties was on duty that day!!

What i'd like to know is do i remove the excess paint around the chips with wet and dry before filling with the correct touch up colour or should i just prepare the paint and then add the correct colour before flatting the whole area,excess paint and all?

This was going to be my method.

1, wash car
2, clean area to be sanded/painted with IPA
3,fill chip with correct colour
4,flat back with 2500 wet and dry
5 check levels of paint and touch up as required.
5,flat back again 
6, machine polish using Sonax profiline ex/04/06



Does this sound about right

The scratches will hopefully receive the same treatment if they're deep enough,if not it'll be a straight buff them out procedure.


Thanks for your help

Andy


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Don't think you will get a reply, doesn't seem a good place to post scratches and touch ups on paintwork.
If you check there are two other similar without a response.
Strange eh, thought this would be the right section. :lol:
JIC you do, let me know too:thumb:


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sounds like you've got a good plan of attack.

Flatten, paint, flatten, compound

You wanna smooth out the edges before putting paint in and create a good key for the paint to stick

For prepping chips you can use the eraser side of a new pancil, with some sandpaper punched out with a hole punch, then glue the punched out pieces to the eraser..... Very make shift sanding block, but very precise and somewhat flat 

When I tackle touchups, depending on the size of the chip or scratch, I like a very fine artists brush or a toothpick to dab the paint in. Alternatively, a fine line pen by lowell corning that you can pick up for around a tenner works brilliantly with no excessive paint blobs to grind down


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Didn't expect that, should have put it on mine!

I posted similar and not a dickie bird. I have a scratch on a bumper, low down, down to black rubber and want to tackle it. 3mm w x 80mm roughly. 
Does it require a primer for the rubber? Intension was build up and go from there.

On another car I have similar where sanding has exposed rubber on the bumper size of penny. Plus needs a lot of stone chip and nicks filling.
On the long stickies it was suggested to buy the paint and lacquer mixed. Is that good advice? 
On stone chips it seems paint alone would be OK, but may as well get the mixed is better and use that for all.
It will take patience, but that's something I have.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

If it's down to bare metal, sand it a little to smooth the edges out, small amount of primer then build from there....To be honest, trying to touch up larger scratches like that, it could end up looking really bad, you will ALWAYS be able to see the repair if it's that big of an area. On a bumper I'd also imagine it to be on a curved piece, not flat? That can pose another problem when you try to flatten the touched up area with a sanding block in an attempt to blend it in. 

Rubber on a bumper? Do you mean the black plastic?

I've had a little experience with the 2in1(base and clear already mixed together) paints that I'm guessing your talking about? There's a place local to me that sprays taxis with that stuff and the finish is just awful, so if it's those your talking about, I would avoid if it's going on a car that means anything to you. 

How are you going to be applying the paint? Spray gun or touch up?


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Its down to plastic and its so low and the position it is well worth trying to do s local repair touch up and see how it goes.. A pic tells a better story.
Hope I don't norse it up and its to big....:lol:


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Sorry for the late reply!

That looks a little too chunky for a smooth touch up job, with it being right at the bottom of the bumper you may get away with it.
Absolutely it's worth having a go at, if anything you will improve it no matter what you do, the contrast between black and white is nasty


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Try a touch up pen before it drys go over with some nail varnish remover works on chips will look much better.


----------

